# Eating dirt



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

So I read this "Soil contains probiotic bacteria and essential minerals such as sodium, iron, and calcium."

There is this spot down in our woods where the soil is rich and clay like. Apex dug a spot and ate some mud. Zephyr would have ate himself sick the gulper he is.

It's not behavioral or obsessive both move on. There is something obviously yummy about it or desirable.

It got me wondering if maybe their diets lack something the soil has?

I feed darwins pre-made raw 4 proteins. I don't supplement with more then salmon oil. I'll feed bone in chicken, ribs, meaty raw knuckles here and there.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Dogs just like to eat gross things sometimes.
I wouldn’t let them eat that. It could contain all sorts of parasites, bacteria, animal feces, things that cause diarrhea, and then you’d have a disaster.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I know it can back them up too. I agree it's not something I'd allow. Always supervised so no chance of habitual eating. 

In observing it just struck me as odd. 

Took me a while to keep Apex out of the litter box. Sneaky dog. I don't think there is anything more foul. Gags 
So yea gross things haha


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Dogs just eat weird stuff all the time imo. My friend's corgi literally swallowed 8 rocks, my friend's lab ate enough sticks to distend their stomach etc. I wouldn't put too much thought into it!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Geophagy - the practice of eating earth, particularly chalk or clay. This is practiced by humans and animals alike.

In my opinion, it could mean they are lacking some minerals. Clay soil, depending on the clay as they are not all created equal, can be mineral rich. Go ahead and research your food source and check out the nutrients available in it compared to what is essential. It may be helpful. 

Personally, I don't fuss when dogs eat dirt or grass. I don't like to see them eating cat poo and will do my best to make sure that doesn't happen. Horse poo? Not going to stop them. Ilita's fascination with horse apples is beginning to wane a bit.

Gaining probiotics, the exposure to bacteria and natural elements in the soil is not a bad, weird or disgusting thing. Now if you live in a known contaminated area or you suspect has elements that are truly harmful to animals, that would change my recommendations.


----------



## Bknmaizey (Sep 16, 2019)

Our dog does this. I've spoken to both our vet and trainer. In our case, it's probably behavioral. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Found this oldie but goodie.








Eating Dirt


First - if this is the wrong section, please move it. I have no idea where this could fit in. Couple months ago, I changed both dogs to Fromm - supposed to be a good food - both started eating dirt. Never had this problem before with either of them. Shadow (Lab) stopped the dirt eating when...




www.germanshepherds.com





Sunday sundae


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

caught Duke eating a dish towel last night. I don't think it means his diet lacks clean dishes, or dish soap or laundry soap or anything else that could be in it . Duke just eats whatever he finds, from garbage to his toys, sticks, etc. No accounting for taste, I suppose?


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

I knew a kid who would eat match sticks I believe after they had been struck. It was a long long time ago. Any how after some blood work had a vitamin or mineral deficiency. 
Think I'll add some Sunday Sundae. I will go with my gut.


----------

